# Vaseline As A Base?????????



## angellove (May 9, 2007)

i dont know if i shld post it here or at the vaseline thread... mods, feel free to move this if it's in the wrong place.

i read the vaseline thread sometime ago and since then i use vaseline as a night cream.. althoughh some may balk at this idea, it really works for me..

so today i was bored at home andi have some vaseline on my face... ( super thin layer ) when my bf called me to go out and he was already outside my house.




and so i dont have much time...

to save time, i applied powder foundation on my face, on top of the vaseline.. i was expecting it to be a disastor(sp) but it work so so well... my makeup stays matte ans nice all evening..

in case you are wondering.. i use a foundation brush to lightly pat the powder over the vaseline... i dont really think you shld use a sponge cause i think you'll wipe away the vaseline and have streaky stripes on he face.. not to mention the vaselin filled sponge eeeewwww...

so anyway, just though i would share


----------



## emily_3383 (May 9, 2007)

Well if it works for you than cool but it would get really greasy on me at the end of the day.


----------



## angellove (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well if it works for you than cool but it would get really greasy on me at the end of the day. i have oily skin too



and i thought it would but it didn't... i did not wear it for long tho.. maybe like 4 hours



would like to try for a day and see how tho


----------



## mowgli (May 9, 2007)

i tried this too, since I noticed that my face is never really greasy at night after I apply vaseline. I usually leave my face a bit damp, or rub a small amount of vaseline into wet hands and then put this on my face. So I did the other morning, and put my powder foundation on over it after a little while, and it looked really nice and bright and even (and I used a sponge)..

Now Im wondering how this would look under liquid foundation, it might prevent those dry bits that I get around my mouth and nose...

my only worry is that it doesnt have spf, but there is a vaseline spf 15 version that I saw once...hmmmmmm


----------



## xkatiex (May 9, 2007)

hmm Vaseline on ur face? I think its a bad idea but If it works for u! x


----------



## tinkerbellz (May 9, 2007)

is this the Vaseline lotion version or the original jelly type thing?


----------



## jewele (May 9, 2007)

Well I use the jelly vaseline everynight right before I go to bed, I put it on my eyes and nose area. My face looks great in the morning, not greasy and even toned. Lately my eye area is really dry so in the morning after my eye cream and face lotion sink in for a little bit I put a little bit of vaseline on the outer corner of my eye. I've noticed that my makeup doesn't crease in the little corner anymore. I think I will try this on my whole face though!!


----------



## Ashley (May 9, 2007)

I'm glad you found something that works for you! I think I will feel very uncomfortable with vaseline all over my face, especially in this heat.


----------



## natalierb (May 9, 2007)

I use vaseline to take off my makeup, and it leaves my skin very soft. I just started this a couple of weeks ago, and no breakouts! So far, so good!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 9, 2007)

Im glad it worked for you. I've heard that it makes your lashes stronger if you wear it to bed.


----------



## junkofaerie (May 9, 2007)

good idea!

gonna try it tonight


----------



## princessmich (May 9, 2007)

I don't think I will try this on my face however, sometimes I do use vaseline to remove eye makeup &amp; It works awesome.


----------



## sofia4ever (May 10, 2007)

I wonder if it won't clog the pores or make them look larger with all the shine... might try and see when I don't have to go outside at all.


----------



## ivette (May 10, 2007)

i wouldn't use it on my face-

i have a little bit of acne and it would cause me more breaks outs

but if it works for you-great


----------



## angellove (May 10, 2007)

it didn't cause me any breakouts... i have rea; oily teenager's skin too



it help clear up my pimples tho...

and yes.. my lashes are so long and think now i wanna cry( so happy) i use to have short stubby lashes but now....














it works as a makeup base well for me... but i use a really teeny layer.. super teeny, than blot with a tissue





Originally Posted by *tinkerbellz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is this the Vaseline lotion version or the original jelly type thing? the original jelly type


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 10, 2007)

Hmmmm...I've got oily, acne-prone skin too. I might try this tomorrow and see if my makeup still stays on even after a sweaty gym workout.


----------



## chocobon (May 10, 2007)

Glad it works for u,I think I'm gonna give it a try too but what about the summer heat wouldn't it be messy with sweat?


----------



## vav (May 10, 2007)

Hi! I've been doing this for years



and it works. It depends on the foundation. Some work with vaseline some don't. It gives more smoothness and naturalness than with normal moisturisers. I'm not sure it makes them more longwear or less longwear but gives a nicer look. I use it with liquids.


----------



## angellove (May 10, 2007)

yay! im curious to see how this turns out for those who tried it


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 10, 2007)

If I were to use vaseline as a base, I would be afraid I would look oily all day...


----------



## justdragmedown (May 10, 2007)

let me know how it works when you keep it on all day. I would think it would get too greasy


----------



## glamadelic (May 10, 2007)

Quote:
and yes.. my lashes are so long and think now i wanna cry( so happy) i use to have short stubby lashes but now.... are you saying that vaseline helped your lashes get *longer*? that doesn't sound reasonable to me.. but hey, if it did, i'd try it!


----------



## angellove (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are you saying that vaseline helped your lashes get *longer*? that doesn't sound reasonable to me.. but hey, if it did, i'd try it! it worsk well for me..




you shld try it out



even if it doesnt make your lashes grow, it will condition your lashes


----------



## itzmarylicious (May 11, 2007)

awesome idea. I wouldn't have considered it since I use Vaseline as a eye makeup remover


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *itzmarylicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awesome idea. I wouldn't have considered it since I use Vaseline as a eye makeup remover Vaseline works as an excellent eye makeup remover for me too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 12, 2007)

A. Not a good idea, it will crease like crazy

B. You might want to stay away from product with petroleum and mineral oils, they clog the pores


----------



## misstee (May 21, 2007)

haha, the powder and vaseline are a must on my lazy days!


----------



## audrey (May 22, 2007)

Ladies,

Can you please explain me how to use vaseline as an eye makeup remover? It leaves my skin greasy and smears my make up, but does not remove it properly.

Thank you


----------



## pinksugar (May 22, 2007)

I think I'll try this too - Its getting to be winter now and my skin will be more dry.


----------



## newyorkknick (May 22, 2007)

i use vaselline for eye make up removal sometimes too! and for eyelashes as well, ill take an unused mascara wand and brush on a leeeetle bit of vaselline, its just like clear mascara fer me



good for those au natural days


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 22, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe alway wore a layer of vaseline when she wasnt wearing makeup! that or oil



and she had a beautiful face!


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 22, 2007)

i think it will block every single pore i have?


----------



## breathless (May 24, 2007)

awesome! i'd try this, but i don't use liquid foundation. i just use my loose powdered mineral foundations.


----------



## angellove (May 28, 2007)

anyone tried it



?


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 9, 2007)

re: using vaseline to remove eye makeup, does anyone find that you end up rubbing the skin around the eyes too much? my biggest fear is eye wrinkles.

unnecessary pulling or tugging of the eye area (particularly in applying makeup and removing it) can cause fine lines in the eye area, which is why im so crazy when i remove my eye makeup i literally saturate a cotton ball until its dripping and take around 5 minutes to remove it!

i love to try new things, but i thought id get the opinion of people who actually use it first?


----------



## Kathy (Jun 9, 2007)

Vaseline hits a home run again! lol.... They ought to pay this forum advertising fees!!


----------



## smiley_92 (Jun 9, 2007)

ooo i might try it...cos i've heard about using vaseline on your face before but i always thought it would make your face greasy and give you spots and make-up wouldn't go on on top of it but i might try it and see if it works for me. thanks for sharing!


----------



## redcreme (Jun 9, 2007)

I think I will try this!


----------

